# Case Fan Controller



## Hex_OC (Sep 16, 2019)

Hello dear tech users 
I just bought Cooler Master C700M case and i have a question about the fan controller , i am not that good with hardware so i would like to know if there is any difference if i attach my case fans and the fans of the AIO water cooling system directly on the motherboard and if i do that on the controller. Let me know what is the better way to use it. Thank you in advance!


----------



## dirtyferret (Sep 16, 2019)

If you want to control each fan individually via BIOS then attach the fans to the motherboard.  If you want an all-in-on general control for the fans use the fan hub.  The preference is up to you.  I would not say one is better then the other.


----------



## Hex_OC (Sep 16, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> If you want to control each fan individually via BIOS then attach the fans to the motherboard.  If you want an all-in-on general control for the fans use the fan hub.  The preference is up to you.  I would not say one is better then the other.


Thank you sir , i do understand now. I appreciate your answer.


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 16, 2019)

If your MB has a CPU and CPU option header(s) you should use that with your AIO. Your case fans should also go into the MB 9if they are 4 pin). Fan controllers were made to control the speed on 3 pin fans and were replaced for the most part by PWM on the MB. Newer boards can control the fan speeds on 3 and 4 pins making a controller a moot point.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 16, 2019)

I used to own a 5.1/2 bay fan controller. Then i realised it was better to use a PWM splitter (with SATA/Molex to keep the fans powered) and let the motherboard control the fans automatically.

Set front/bottom/side intake fans to 'standard' and top fans to 'silent' in your bios. That way your bios will ramp the fans up and down itself based on your activity without you even having to touch it.

My corsair 760T comes with a fan controller though but the voltage doesnt go low enough and at 7V (which is the lowest)  my fans are rather noisey.

Let your mobo control the fans of your AIO though


----------



## kmetek (Sep 20, 2019)

anus something like  this?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SATA-Fan-Hub-4pin-PWM-Hub-PC-Fan-Large-4P-Power-Supply-Splitter-Adapter/173806411095?_trkparms=aid%3D555018%26algo%3DPL.SIM%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D60037%26meid%3D9c9ae127c9d24cd5a8da2b1ea14e5376%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D12%26sd%3D292800927706%26itm%3D173806411095%26pmt%3D1%26noa%3D0%26pg%3D2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Lorec (Sep 20, 2019)

kmetek said:


> SATA Fan Hub 4pin PWM Hub PC Fan Large 4p Power Supply Splitter Adapter for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SATA Fan Hub 4pin PWM Hub PC Fan Large 4p Power Supply Splitter Adapter at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


yeah, a basic one.


I use this powered hub from Thermaltake. 
The only difference is that it has a full case and it takes power from sata and not molex (which is nice actually).



kmetek said:


> anus something like this?


Those are delicate components, so dont put it anywhere except Your chasis


----------



## kmetek (Sep 21, 2019)

you mean too cheap? i will get BEQUIET 801 which has already some kind of fan controller.....


----------

